Ask HN: What are the benefits of working for the government? - aml183
======
byoung2
Depends on the government but in the US govt jobs come with stability, since
it's hard to fire govt employees, and the govt never goes out of business.
Govt jobs typically also come with great benefits like great health care for
the whole family, generous vacation and sick days, pensions, etc.

